# Pour Over Espresso Basket



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

I see that Decent offer an espresso basket specifically to make pour over style coffee. I fancy trying it but £35 (delivered) is a hellava price for an espresso basket. Anyone tried it or found an alternative?


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> I see that Decent offer an espresso basket specifically to make pour over style coffee. I fancy trying it but £35 (delivered) is a hellava price for an espresso basket. Anyone tried it or found an alternative?


----------

